

Ask HN: Should I be scared about living in the US?  - shakeel_mohamed

I wasn&#x27;t worried about the PRISM fiasco until Monday when I started reading more articles.
What really makes me nervous is the possibility of innocent US citizens being misconstrued as enemies of the state for posting anything online that isn&#x27;t 100% supportive of the government.
Right now the US seems like it&#x27;s on a slippery slope to fascism and&#x2F;or totalitarianism rule.<p>Your thoughts, please.
======
logn
No. The heat is on the government. And shit is about to hit the fan. I haven't
been this content in 10 years.

"What really makes me nervous is the possibility of innocent US citizens being
misconstrued as enemies of the state for posting anything online that isn't
100% supportive of the government"

Take every opportunity to point out that you love the USA. Hippies literally
wrapped themselves in our flag. We are the patriots. The current people in
government are blip in our history. Hopefully they're tried for their crimes
and serve in the prisons they built.

~~~
shakeel_mohamed
Your confidence is admirable. The rest of this year is definitely going to be
interesting between PRISM and the Bradley Manning trial.

------
MisterWebz
You shouldn't be scared of living in the US, because as they said, the NSA
only targets non-Americans. In fact, that means you'll be safer in the US! Who
gives a crap about non-Americans anyway?

EDIT: /s

~~~
DrQuirky
oh jeez, that shows how ignorant self righteous you are, people like you add
up to the pile of shit we already have. you gentleman, should read a little
more about your country, its fucked up economical system that led the word to
this massive crisis. You should interpret your country's political approaches
that also led to destruction and instability of many countries they chose to
interfere in. just let me remind you, that there was never americans to begin
with, yeah check your own history,your all descendants of non-americans so to
say...just a FYI! now go educate yourself and give this world a chance to
evolve and prosper, or just kill yourself..the sooner the better.

~~~
MisterWebz
I was actually being sarcastic, I can't believe you didn't figure that out.
I'm just as angry as you are that the NSA thinks spying on non-Americans is a
good excuse. Also, let's keep it civilized please.

------
Sven7
> Right now the US seems like it's on a slippery slope to fascism and/or
> totalitarianism rule.

If that is the only thing you see, when you look at the US, feel free to
leave. There is a long line of people who would be happy to take your place.

~~~
philliphaydon
Growing up as a kid I always wanted to go to America. I've visited America and
while I love it, I don't really care if I never step foot in the country
again.

Its going down hill fast, its becoming more and more corrupt every second of
every day.

This excerpt from the BBC Documentry; The Power of Nightmares, holds true IMO.

"To most people watching this dance, it would have been an innocent picture of
youthful happiness. But Qutb saw something else: the dancers in front of him
were tragic lost souls. They believed that they were free. But in reality,
they were trapped by their own selfish and greedy desires. American society
was not going forwards; it was taking people backwards. They were becoming
isolated beings, driven by primitive animal forces. Such creatures, Qutb
believed, could corrode the very bonds that held society together. And he
became determined that night to prevent this culture of selfish individualism
taking over his own country."

Also Johann Wolfgang was right when he said:

"None are more hopelessly enslaved than those who falsely believe they are
free."

~~~
Sven7
You guys can down vote me all you want. Doesn't change the fact that US visa
applications are at all time highs.

As far as the tech industry goes, when it comes to the people you meet, the
experiences, the talent, the cutting edge of technology there is no better
place to be, then anyone of the many tech hubs in the US.

At the end of the day leading a satisfying and fulfilling life, has as much to
do with a person's mindset, as it has to do with the opportunities available
or the person's environment.

But ofcourse, for some people looking past their own shortcomings and finding
excuses or faults with a country, a religion, the NSA, Obama, their parents,
their boss and god knows what else comes very easy. And if these people want
to leave the US and make room for the millions who want get in I am all for
that.

------
DonaldDerek
Not if you live in the Middle East :p

